# new shots of the se-R



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i'll have more up tomorow... :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice ride, can't wait to see it in person :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

ohh yea.....I need to put on the rest of my hose techniques kit in the morning before the show...so LIU is coming with you guys


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

so far i can't convince anyone to go to austin tonite


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

if you guys wanna wait until tomorow that's cool... :hal:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

tomorow is cool


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

black_ser95 said:


> tomorow is cool


nice and subtle. nice pics as well


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thank you :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

gotta change your screenname

looks tasty


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice finger, is it yours?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Awesome ride...what are the future plans?

If my sight is correct I see the Continental tyres...dump 'em quick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Khumo 711's....I was going to get the nismo headers and exhaust, but we just purchased a house.....so my wife bought my intake for my b-day and it's good enough for now...also I have to put a few more hoses in...)the hose techniques kit)...I don't want to much silver shit in my engine bay, just enough to give it some sparkle and make it a little nicer. 

yes the finger is mine I found it at a thrift store and picked that bitch up...j/k


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

O crap, I didnt know the 711s were assymetric. Def go for header and exhaust...the NISMO is nice but pricey. Also, if you dont have a warranty to warry about, gank that pesky balancer shaft and Loctite them butterfly valve screws. 

BTW, I love the yellow color. Had I not have found what I wanted in red, I would have ordered one in yellow.


----------

